# Gentoo 2006.0 Quais as Novas???

## claupper

Gostaria de saber se a versão 2006.0 vem com novo instalador gráfico e qual o link que posso baixar a iso completa do cd universal?

Quais as novidades da nova versão?

Aguardo retorno

Claudio

----------

## pilla

Sim, vem com o GLI e o livecd tem o gnome. Downloads nos lugares de sempre.

----------

## claupper

Blz...

Só achei estranho uma coisa, o tamanho do arquivo em Megas é de 713 e isso cabe em um cd com 700mb para queimar tranquilhamente?

Qual o tamanho real em megas dessa iso?

----------

## viniciusferrao

 *claupper wrote:*   

> Blz...
> 
> Só achei estranho uma coisa, o tamanho do arquivo em Megas é de 713 e isso cabe em um cd com 700mb para queimar tranquilhamente?
> 
> Qual o tamanho real em megas dessa iso?

 

Eh 713 considerando 1kbyte = 1000bytes

 :Wink: 

[]'s

----------

## Pilantra

Aproveitando o tópico do amigo. tem como fazer um upgrade da versão 2005.0 para a versão 2006.0?? Não estou afim de reinstalar hehehe!!!

----------

## pilla

Sim, emerge sync && emerge -u world

----------

## Pilantra

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Sim, emerge sync && emerge -u world

 

hehe eu desconfiava mas resolvi perguntar pra garantir  :Very Happy: 

Obrigado.

----------

## xef

 *viniciusferrao wrote:*   

>  *claupper wrote:*   Blz...
> 
> Só achei estranho uma coisa, o tamanho do arquivo em Megas é de 713 e isso cabe em um cd com 700mb para queimar tranquilhamente?
> 
> Qual o tamanho real em megas dessa iso? 
> ...

 

Será que alguma vez as pessoas vão começar a usar as unidades correctas para acabar com essas confusões?   :Confused: 

1KB = 1000bytes

1KiB= 1024bytes

Apenas um pequeno "desabafo" offtopic :p

----------

## leo.fontenelle

 *Pilantra wrote:*   

> Aproveitando o tópico do amigo. tem como fazer um upgrade da versão 2005.0 para a versão 2006.0?? Não estou afim de reinstalar hehehe!!!

 

Lançamentos foram feitos para facilitar a vida de quem está começando; se você tem um sistema atualizado já tem o 2006.0. Mas não recomendo atualizar tudo, apenas o que for importante: o que você usa (p. ex., o navegador) para ter as características novas, e o que está com problemas, por exemplo com falhas de segurança conhecidas. Atualize o GCC também, já que mais cedo ou mais tarde você terá que fazer isso.

Não atualize o resto à toa, pois assim você pode evitar muita dor de cabeça. "emerge -u world" provavelmente vai baixar a versão mais nova do kernel, que você talvez não queira, e se a variável USE "symlink" estiver ativada você ainda corre risco de compilar alguns pacotes (como ALSA e VMWare) para a versão errada de kernel. Pior ainda, uma atualização indiscriminada pode instalar a versão 3.4.5 do GCC, sem você estar preparado para isso -- se você pretende atualizar o GCC, leia o guia umas trinta vezes e só ponha a mão na massa quando souber o que estiver fazendo. Isso sem contar com uma infinidade de pacotes que seriam atualizados, consumindo um tempo considerável, sendo que na maioria das vezes você não perceberá diferença alguma.

----------

## Pilantra

 *telurion wrote:*   

>  *Pilantra wrote:*   Aproveitando o tópico do amigo. tem como fazer um upgrade da versão 2005.0 para a versão 2006.0?? Não estou afim de reinstalar hehehe!!! 
> 
> Lançamentos foram feitos para facilitar a vida de quem está começando; se você tem um sistema atualizado já tem o 2006.0. Mas não recomendo atualizar tudo, apenas o que for importante: o que você usa (p. ex., o navegador) para ter as características novas, e o que está com problemas, por exemplo com falhas de segurança conhecidas. Atualize o GCC também, já que mais cedo ou mais tarde você terá que fazer isso.
> 
> Não atualize o resto à toa, pois assim você pode evitar muita dor de cabeça. "emerge -u world" provavelmente vai baixar a versão mais nova do kernel, que você talvez não queira, e se a variável USE "symlink" estiver ativada você ainda corre risco de compilar alguns pacotes (como ALSA e VMWare) para a versão errada de kernel. Pior ainda, uma atualização indiscriminada pode instalar a versão 3.4.5 do GCC, sem você estar preparado para isso -- se você pretende atualizar o GCC, leia o guia umas trinta vezes e só ponha a mão na massa quando souber o que estiver fazendo. Isso sem contar com uma infinidade de pacotes que seriam atualizados, consumindo um tempo considerável, sendo que na maioria das vezes você não perceberá diferença alguma.

 

Vixe, então a solução seria emerge system? Ou eu teria mesmo que atualizar somente o que eu achar necessário?

----------

## leo.fontenelle

Só o que for necessário.

----------

